
Show HN: Dopamine Blocker – break your Facebook habit - creative_ape
Hey everybody, I threw this together yesterday as a side project to make my first chrome extension.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;dopamine-blocker&#x2F;cfcdejcmhpjncgbdmiekopgmhkellhgk" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;dopamine-blocker&#x2F;c...</a><p>Dopamine Blocker is a tool to help break your social media addictions. Every time you visit your favorite social media site, your brain gets a hit of dopamine that keeps you coming back again and again.<p>Dopamine Blocker attempts to breaks that cycle. Now, instead of getting a hit of dopamine when you visit the social media site, you will be faced with an annoying alarm and a rapidly moving page that is hard to read. Your brain won&#x27;t get the dopamine you crave and you will hopefully stop subconsciously associating social media sites as a dopamine source.<p>Currently works with:
Facebook, Hacker News, Reddit, Twitter, and Youtube.<p>Each site can be turned on and off in the options page for this extension.<p>Let me know what you think!
======
latexr
I don’t wish to create offence, but your website[1] looks amateurish and
untrustworthy. This is relevant because your extension requests access to read
and change the data of every website I visit, making me wary of installing it.

I really think you should open-source this, so we can at least audit/fork the
code. Also, it’d be useful if we could add any domain to the extension.

I’ll end saying I like the idea and find it intriguing. I’d like to see some
research into this to see if it works.

[1]: [http://www.creativeapestudios.com/](http://www.creativeapestudios.com/)

